

Skype to Acquire Qik - hornokplease
http://blogs.skype.com/en/2011/01/qik.html

======
staunch
It's easy to know why this happened: Andreessen was an early investor in Qik,
and now a huge investor in Skype.

------
dotBen
Does anyone know if Qik ran out of money? Most of their funding was from 2008
- just wondering if that heated the need to exit.

~~~
jkaljundi
There were some recent news a few days ago on their financing round:
[http://deals-n-discounts.com/live-video-sharing-company-
qik-...](http://deals-n-discounts.com/live-video-sharing-company-qik-quietly-
raises-6-3-million/) <http://www.sandhill.com/finance/detail_vc.php?id=4653>

------
DanielN
So maybe someone can enlighten me on this: Isn't the biggest winner in this
deal not Skype, but in fact Apple Facetime?

~~~
JakeSc
How is Apple benefiting from this deal?

~~~
DanielN
Well, given I have a very limited understanding of their business model, but I
would think qik being the main system for video calling on Android would have
some effect on them. But again, I have every limited understanding of this so
it might be off base.

------
guelo
This sucks for consumers and shouldn't be allowed, why can't we have effective
antitrust enforcement?

~~~
timdorr
Skype is free, Qik is free. With this, the technology (in theory) should get
better. How do I lose out exactly? (Honest question. I'm not trying to troll
or be snarky)

~~~
wzdd
If Skype decides to do something you don't like, you have fewer alternatives.
As an example of the types of things Skype could do, last year Skype announced
plans to charge money for Skype-to-Skype calls over 3G. To their credit, they
didn't implement the plans after a huge outcry.

